# Tiny drum set



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 9, 2007)

YouTube - Play Mini Drum

and him playing to a track


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 10, 2007)

thats pretty cool! i'd like to get one of those little drum sets! rofl, that would be awesome for parties! lol


----------

